# Graciela Casillas and hwa rang do



## mystic warrior (Aug 20, 2007)

I was wondering if some one could pm me or let me know what happened to her and why she is not in hwa rang do anymore.
thanks


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 20, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> I was wondering if some one could pm me or let me know what happened to her and why she is not in hwa rang do anymore.
> thanks


Wow. She took that too?


----------



## mystic warrior (Aug 21, 2007)

ya from what I hear or have read  she might be a former black sash. 
I am not sure though.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Aug 21, 2007)

The last I heard, she was teaching with her husband, Ernie Boggs, at their school in Nitro, W. Virginia.  She's heavily involved with Sport Jujutsu but still trains with various styles.  I don't know how active it is but she founded her own style, Shin Chun do.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 21, 2007)

If she was a WHRDA black sash, she's not listed on the WHRDA website.


----------



## mystic warrior (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry my bad
I did some home work and found out that she was a red belt then went to kenpo.
She said the she liked the art but that kenpos training style was more real.
I found her statement in a old inside kung fu article online.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Sep 26, 2007)

I was pretty good friends with Grace for a while there. She left for the same reasons that so many older generation (and maybe new generations too) students have left. Never good. 

She is an incredibly gifted and accomplished martial artist. She is a fantastic technician and awesome teacher. Not to forget her trailblazing fighting skills.


----------



## mystic warrior (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi sir
long time no see on the forum
Hope to see more of ya.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 9, 2007)

i guess if u gotta go u gotta go


----------

